# Zivan NG3 96v lithium charger



## dillond666 (Dec 27, 2010)

Short out the two wires that have 14v on them. They are the on/off switch, the 14v is what is used internally to close the start relay.
I've got an NG3 too.

D


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

My NG1 and NG3 make a beeping noise and the fans come on when I plug them in. They do taper back to very low current rapidly if I have just finished charging my LiFePO4 pack, however. The fans do shut off when the charge current is somewhere below about 2A.

Either my chargers don't have the wires dillond666 is talking about or they are internally shorted. Maybe my chargers are older or they were made a little different for the US market.


----------



## chris1968 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for your replies, I'll try shorting the wires out later.

Very little documentation came with the charger, the wires look like a retro fit after thought which are not mentioned in the owners manual plus no wiring diagram with it.

Once again, many thanks.

Chris


----------



## chris1968 (Sep 11, 2012)

Just an update on this.

It was as dillond666 said.

Fitted a switch and the charger sprung to life, thanks again.

The only problem now is that we're not sure if we are on the right charging curve under the little sticky window thingy. It's on 7 at the moment but not sure if it has been fiddled with.

Chris


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

You didn't mention what type of batteries you had. I'm going to assume they are LiFePO4 cells so you have 30 of them. What I have found with my TS-LFP pack and my Zivan NG1 and NG3 chargers is that mine will not shut off based on a target voltage *AND* an ending current. It charges to the target or saturation voltage and just tapers the current down until the internal timer shuts off the charger. If your charger does the same thing then you will want to be very careful of the ending voltage. Over the past 3 years I have dialed down my ending voltage to 3.455 Volts per cell. The reason is that I don't want to over charge my cells. LiFePO4 cells are essentially 100% efficient which means that even at very low current they will take a charge. In my case, charging to 3.455vpc gets them to rest just slightly below 3.40vpc where they should rest for a fully charged cell. I also went with top balancing my pack because I can't cut off the charger at 0.05C like the charge procedure calls for.

What I would do in your situation is make sure that all the cells are balanced at either 3.6V for a top balanced pack or 2.5-2.8V for a bottom balanced pack. There are many ways to do this, I prefer hooking all the cells in parallel and take them to the voltage I want and let them sit in parallel for a day or two. Next, hook them up in series and charge them with the Zivan and watch what the voltage goes to at the end of charge. Adjust as necessary. Select the dial setting that most closely matches your desired target voltage and then trim with the voltage calibration pot inside the charger. Be careful, the internals are live.


----------



## chris1968 (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes, sorry, the most important thing to mention was battery type.

Your correct in your assumption, lifepo4, 30 off.

Thanks the good info, learning curve for me. I can see now it's not as simple as selecting a position on the dial and away you go.

Thanks again.

Chris


----------

